# Sports Games



## Rane Longfox (Apr 26, 2005)

I was gonna ask this in the WoW thread, but I thought that would be taking it a little off topic

I really enjoy a good sports game meself, though I often get sneered at by by uber-geeky friends for saying so.
What sports games do you enjoy?


And Leto, I see you're playing Rugby 2005. Is it any good? I've been hesitating getting a rugby game until they've been out for several years, to get them time to get rid of any initial problems, but I've been thinking of getting this one. Is it just international rugby, or does it have club sides too?


----------



## Leto (Apr 26, 2005)

I've justed tested 2 rugby game (Rugby 2005 and Rugby Pro Manager), I'm not personnaly fond of sport games (or sport in general, except... rugby). But you take money where you can...

Frankly, Rugby 2005 is FIFA 2005 but with a different sport. And in the french version, some localization error which got on my nerves (especially teams and tournaments name gone wrong). It's mostly international but you can access to  Super 12 and European Domestic Leagues (bot in tournament mode though).


----------



## Neon (Apr 27, 2005)

As far as console games, I normally stick to football (Madden' 05 or NCAA '05) or golf (Tiger Woods '05).


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 27, 2005)

Neon said:
			
		

> I normally stick to football (Madden' 05 or NCAA '05)


Thats not football, thats rugby for wimps


----------



## Neon (Apr 28, 2005)

Haha yea whatever!  I've tried to watch rugby and just don't find it nearly as appealing.  I'm sure that a lot of it's being exposed to football for so many years before seeing rugby.


----------



## Leto (Apr 28, 2005)

As I said before, you don't use hands to move the ball in football, hence the name. 
Why people weren't able to come with an original name for something only done in ONE country and derivated from rugby, and stole a name used for one of the most popular game on the rest of the planet (although I'm personnally not fond of) ? 

Cal, for rugby game, Rugby professional manager is the best from my selection.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 28, 2005)

Cheers Leto, I'll take a look at it


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 29, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> As I said before, you don't use hands to move the ball in football, hence the name.
> Why people weren't able to come with an original name for something only done in ONE country and derivated from rugby, and stole a name used for one of the most popular game on the rest of the planet (although I'm personnally not fond of) ?
> 
> Cal, for rugby game, Rugby professional manager is the best from my selection.


 

Yet we all know what the Superbowl refers to.


----------



## Leto (Apr 29, 2005)

the what ?


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 30, 2005)

*Desperation, the Half Time Show*



			
				Leto said:
			
		

> the what ?


 
uh-huh. 

Pretending that you don't know doesn't help.


----------



## Leto (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Desperation, the Half Time Show*

Believe it or not, I'm really not into collective sport, so I real have no idea.
I swear.


----------

